# Casual Magier sucht neue Gilde auf Ambosar



## Littlemag (31. August 2012)

Liebe WoW Freunde
als "alter" Hase bzw. Feuermagier  suche ich eine neue Gilde (Ü30 ?!) auf dem Server Ambosar !

Leider hat sich meine Gilde (die gar nicht so klein war) nach einem halben Jahr Pause komplett in Luft aufgelöst. Es spielt kein Einziger mehr...

Bin ein sympathischer Münchner (42) und spiele WoW (mit Pausen) seit dem ersten Tag... aber niemals extrem.

Mir geht es hauptsächlich um die Geselligkeit in einer netten Gruppe im TS (oder auch mal nicht). Ich spiele aus reinem Spass an der Freud und mir ist mein RL heilig und wichtig.
Keine Extreme, Keine Pflichttermine usw... Ich spiele WoW im Grunde so wie ich will und wann ich will, habe aber natürlich nichts gegen feste Raidtermine (bissl System sollte schon drin sein..
Ich möchte noch so manchen "Erfolg" um die Ecke bringen (z.b. auch alte Innis da ich nicht so der extreme Innigänger war und mir 3-4 Stundentermine immer etwas zu lang waren, aber das hat sich ja etwas geändert im Gegensatz zu früher. TS2 o. 3 setze ich voraus. HP muss jetzt nicht mehr unbedingt sein...

Freu mich wenn sich jemand meldet!

Littlemag
Lvl 90 - Feuer/Arkan Magier DD


----------



## Littlemag (19. November 2012)

up to the top....


----------



## Ginahh (19. November 2012)

Hallo Littlemag,

ich darf Dir unsere Gilde La vita é Bella vorstellen. Wir sind ein netter Haufen gehobenen Alters. Schau doch mal in unser Gesuch:La vita é Bella
Wir sind allerdings keine Raidgilde, aber ich glaube das suchst Du auch nicht 
Einzigster Wermutstropfen wir sind auf Rexxar. Aber bevor Du Dich für einen Wechsel entscheidest, falls das überhaubt für Dich in Frage kommt, kannst Du gerne mit einem Level 1 Char bei uns ein paar Tage schnuppern. und bei beidseitigem Gefallen kannst du entscheiden was Du machst

Würde mich freuen von Dir zu hören

Lg Nellas


----------



## Littlemag (30. November 2012)

Hey Nellas

vielen Dank für deine Antwort!!, allerdings hatte ich jetzt einen Serverwechsel nicht so auf dem Schirm, aber wenn nix anderes geht, würde ich auch zu so einer Maßnahme greifen.

Eventuell meldet sich ja noch ein cooler Haufen auf Ambosar........    

Zumindest ist euer Gildenname sehr..... eigenwillig 


grüße
Littlemag


----------

